# I painted Jazz in watercolor.



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## ZippyDippyDoo (May 17, 2015)

That is super cool.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow! Beautiful work!
Even though I'm okay with paint tool SAI, I can barely hold up a watercolor paintbrush (something due to too much computer time, I think). I'm fine with acrylics but watercolors has never been anything I could handle.
Loving his face! Details are on point and it looks like he's saying "What are you looking at?" XD


----------



## CatsRocks (Aug 12, 2013)

That looks awesome.


----------



## Tanyuu (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice! Good attention paid to the scales.


----------

